# Track Santa



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> http://www.noradsanta.org/
> 
> Track Santa with the USA defence team



    ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great for Kids big  & small​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I love this website. It's been going for a few years now and is always good fun!

I read somewhere the other day that Santa has his own address and postcode (equivilent) in Canada. It's H0H0H0 so, any kids who write to that postal code know their letters go to Santa. I think that's great! 

C~x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

bump!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

He went a very strange route I must say! Then he shot through England like red rum   

Mind you my geographys never been that good. I'm sure he went to Finland and then Tunisia tho. They aren't ne4xt to each other are they?

Bit too much eggnog I reckon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Him not me


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm talking out loud again


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

No you're not talking to yourself and Santa did do quite an odd route. I watched it a few years ago and I thought that we were pretty soon after Paris but London was ages after Paris last night. 

Jules


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

LOL - I feel most reassured!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I do hope that you hid the PC well and that Santa didn't miss you out because you were awake !!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You know I do normally follow his route but this year I was in bed and sparko by half past ten. Yes the carrot was nibbled, the mince pie nothing but crumbs and the glass of whisky empty so I guess he did make a stop over our house after all. 

C~x


----------

